# Problème clavier sur MacBook 2007 sous Xubuntu



## rob (28 Juin 2020)

Bonjour à tous

J’aurais besoin d’aide concernant un problème de clavier sur mon MacBook late 2007 sous Xubuntu 18.04.
J’ai remplacé sur mon MacBook une distribution Ubuntu 18.04 par une Xubuntu 18.04.
Tout semble fonctionner correctement, sauf le clavier.

La plupart des touches ne fonctionnent pas, quelques lettres donnent pour résultats des chiffres, la barre d’espace et esc ne fonctionne pas. En revanche les touches supr, enter et les touches de fonction (luminosité et son) fonctionne.

Pas de problème avec un clavier externe Apple et sur Ubuntu je n’avais aucun souci de clavier.

J’ai essayé de changer les configurations clavier avec `sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration` Mais pas d’amélioration.

Après une recherche Google je n’ai pas trouvé de solution, juste quelqu’un avec le même problème mais sans solution proposé et sujet fermé. https://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=2049428



Des idées sur ce problème ?


----------



## bompi (11 Juillet 2020)

Comment as-tu installé XUbuntu : réinstallation ou simple reconfiguration ? Si tu démarres le Mac sur une clef USB XUbuntu, ça donne quoi ?


----------



## rob (11 Juillet 2020)

J'ai essayé les deux méthodes, des réinstallations de XUbuntu 16.04 18.04 20.04 et une reconfiguration à partir de Ubuntu 18.04. Aucune de ces solutions n'a fonctionné, les lives à partir d'une clef donnait le même problème.
Au final j'ai installé LUbuntu 20.04 et je pense rester sur cette distribution qui semble bien fonctionner sur mon vieux MacBook.


----------



## bompi (12 Juillet 2020)

OK. Donc c'est la gestion du clavier sous XUbuntu (via les modules de XFCE) qui ne marchaient pas. C'est bizarre mais avec Linux, on est sur un territoire qui reste un peu compliqué, avec des niveaux de configuration variés...


----------



## Invité (14 Juillet 2020)

Pas de soucis avec Mint 18 sur ce MB.
J'ai même la caméra iSight qui est reconnue…


----------



## Mc kintosh (25 Février 2021)

Je confirme sur iMac mi-2007 e macbook pro early 2009, Lubuntu est parfaitement fonctionnel. C'est une distribution orienté vieilles machines, légereté et performance. En revanche attention à ne pas l'installer en crypté, risques de problèmes, mieux vaux crypter uniquement le dossier utilisateur après avec ecryptfs.


----------



## maxichoucroutte (15 Avril 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai également un MacBook de 2007 (modèle A1181) sur lequel j'ai pu installé Debian en dual boot avec MacOS X 10.7.

J'avais exactement le même souci de clavier et j'ai trouvé une solution qui a immédiatement fonctionné pour moi (même les touches de volume) :
-> https://www.shuto.fr/configuration-clavier-mac-sous-debian/

En revanche, je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner les touches de luminosité de l'écran... Si quelqu'un connait la technique, je suis preneur


----------



## nenewe (23 Janvier 2022)

bonsoir me voila rassurer de ne pas etre le seul a avoir des soucis de clavier avec une distrib Linux avec un Macbook 2007 A1181. c est aussi mon cas depuis 15 jours depuis que j ai installé Ubuntu 20.04. Mais je remarque aussi que j ai certaines lenteurs quand j utilise l autre OS installé sur mon Macbook Mountain Lion. Avez vous déja observé cela aussi ?? les soucis de claviers se produisent aussi sur Mountain Lion installé dessus.
Merci à vous


----------

